
Westboro Baptist Church To Picket Steve Jobs Memorial With iPhone Shaped Sign - dwynings
http://www.forbes.com/sites/briancaulfield/2011/10/10/westboro-baptist-church-to-picket-steve-jobs-memorial-with-iphone-shaped-sign/
======
bediger
Take a lesson from the Kansas City Star, Forbes: Don't feed the Phelps Trolls
by reporting on them. That's what Phelps and his other bridge-dwelling
clanspeople want: publicity. Please ignore Westboro Baptist Church.

